# Shane Battier/Carl Landry to Utah?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Late Sunday night there was still another rumored deal. I received several emails about ESPN's Scoop Jackson on his Twitter (not sure if that is the correct grammar for Twitter) saying Tyrus Thomas and Jerome James were going to Houston with Carl Landry and Shane Battier to the Jazz and Boozer to the Bulls. If that's true, I assume the Rockets have decided to throw the season. Meanwhile, would the Jazz take Kirk Hinrich? That wouldn't save them money as Hinrich has two seasons after this one. You could enlarge a deal to throw in James and take something back from the Jazz. The Jazz long have had interest in Hinrich and it's little known—and likely denied by all—that when Deron Williams was struggling as a rookie the Jazz made inquires about trading him, including to the Bulls for Hinrich. Coach Jerry Sloan long has been a big Hinrich fan. Nothing ever came close and I doubt they would have dealt Williams.
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/smith_090720.html


Scoop Jackson sucks, but take it for what it's worth.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

That deal does suck, unless you still believe Tyrus Thomas is going to be a superstar.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Stro didnt work out so we are giving Tyrus a shot?

I'm sure sloan would love to have a guy like battier


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

WTF? That trade sucks...

I could start thinking about it if the Jazz give us Deron.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Somehow I don't think Battier and Landry are worth Deron Williams.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we are not giving away two of our rotation pieces for two guys who wont even be here next season.

Remove Battier and add Barry Cook and White. And then i will reconsider. 

Bulls get Boozer
Rockets get another C for another season and Thomas.
Utah get Landry as backup for Millsap and save over 3 million dollars.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=n4dd4x


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The only way I would do this trade :makeadealif we got first round picks from Chicago and Utah (Knicks 2010 pick that Utah owns).:drool2:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hroz said:


> Remove Battier and add Barry Cook and White. And then i will reconsider.


Well, yeah, if you don't give up anything valuable, I'm sure you would reconsider.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF? This trade sucks! Morey isnt that stupid. If he made this deal the city of Houston and Clutchfans would want his head on a platter.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What I said in the Bulls board



> Basically its giving up Battier and Landry for Tyrus Thomas..... **** NO!!!!
> 
> There is no legit reason to do this. I won't even give up Landry alone for Tyrus, much less include Shane. And what the **** is a Fesenko!? Is that a new type of slinky or something!?


I agree with replacing Battier and Landry with Cook and White. We're not getting anything valuable so why give up 2 main rotation pieces.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Well, yeah, if you don't give up anything valuable, I'm sure you would reconsider.


Don't hate on my boy hroz. If the bulls are going to give up crap then why can't we? Houston doesn't even need to be involved in the trade. If Utah wants to trade boozer they can work directly with chicago. If Utah wants players from Houston then I would consider this deal. Everyone gives up something of value. My only concern for Houston would be the years invested at SF in two guys. Both are young and long though.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=met5c7


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I tried to look at this trade from a different point of view, and I still for the life of me cant think of any reason why Houston does this trade. 

There is NO reason why... None.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, yeah, if you don't give up anything valuable, I'm sure you would reconsider.


if the rockets aren't getting anything valuable, why should they be giving up anything valuable?

there's absolutely no chance the rockets would deal battier/landry for tyrus thomas.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Statistically, both Landry and Thomas are virtually equal plus, Thomas makes about 1.5 million more than Landry does.

No way you make the trade as rumored.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kj4q3h

I can dream, right?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kj4q3h
> 
> I can dream, right?


Right, only if Jazz is tanking and trying to land Lebron and D-Wade next year. 

On this topic though, I don't think the Rockets are that desperate to dump everyone and rebuild. I think they are in the competing and rebuilding at the same time mode. I think Morey is really aiming for 2011.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, yeah, if you don't give up anything valuable, I'm sure you would reconsider.


LOL I would also reconsider if we were getting anything of value.

The trade asks us to give up the best wing defender in the world for guys who might not even make the rotation.

Can you say James or Thomas are going to make a teams rotation ahead of:
Scola Landry Hayes Dorsey Anderson.

The answer is no. They might make the rotation. But just as likely they wont.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kj4q3h
> 
> I can dream, right?


That
Would
Be 
AWEWSOME


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl Landry > Tyrus Thomas


----------

